# UberEats, No Need To Tip



## painfreepc

I am a UberEats client, here is email I received today:

---------------------------------------------
Take 50% off your first order
Ready for food delivery as reliable as getting a ride? With the new UberEATS app powered by the Uber you know, you can now tap into LA's best local food scene.

✓ Choose from the full menus of your local favorites.
✓ Speed you'll love–watch how fast your order arrives!
✓ Pay just $4.99 for delivery–there's no need to tip.

The first 50% is on us (up to $10 off).
-------------------------------------------

So to save $10 I need to order $20 in food and then add on the $4.99 delivery fee so my total will be $15 bucks..

And thank God I have no need to tip the driver that bring the food to me I'll go broke,

Since I also now occasionally do Uber Eats as a driver, let me get this straight uber:

I get ping,
I drive to restaurant,
I park my car and sometimes that's a job in and of itself,
I go inside restaurant introduce myself and give the order number,
A look inside the bag and verify but all the item ordered or actually in the bag(s),
I walk back to my car now I drive to the customer with their order as if it was a normal trip,
When I arrive I sit and wait for customer to come get food assuming they're not already standing curbside - one of my deliveries I have waited more than five minutes for customer to show up,

I do all this and I get no MF tip..

Question, if I ever actually get a no-show do I get to eat the food


----------



## Ben105

Here we go again.


----------



## Greguzzi

Why would anyone put up with that? I wouldn't do it if Uber supplied the cars.


----------



## painfreepc

Greguzzi said:


> Why would anyone put up with that? I wouldn't do it if Uber supplied the cars.


I honestly only signed up for just so I can see what it was like,

I signed up last Friday and so far I've only done three deliveries..

Warning if any of you wish to sign up guess to try it out make sure uber set you up with two virtual cars,

Your account should look like this:

Car 1 - UberX (UberX Only)
Car 2 - UberX & UberEats (All)
Car 3 - UberEats (UberEats Only)

Car 1 is your original car,
Car 2 and 3 are your virtual cars

Be warned that car 3 cannot see the surges, because it cannot receive uberX request.

If you don't ask for the Virtual cars you will be stuck doing Uber X and delivery with no way to opt out


----------



## trickynikki

Wait for Uber pool to arrive. Then you can really pick through scraps.


----------



## Uruber

I am glad I didn't take Uber's invitation to do that, "no need to tip" translates in my brain like a FU and obviously I don't like to be told FU


----------



## sporadic

I'm not sure what it looks like in the US at the moment, but Uber Eats also popped up here in Melbourne, Australia. No delivery fees yet while they try to build a customer base. Min fare earnings (after 20% Uber's commission) are A$9.20, 1.9x an X min fare of A$4.80. No BS about a "booking fee" in Australia. Otherwise Eats pricing is A$10/delivery, A$0/min, A$1.40/km, while X is A$2 flagfall, A$0.32/min and A$1/km (all before Uber commission). Given the way the rates are set, I would love 0.2 mile long trips. The shorter the better. A$1 = US$0.75 thereabouts. No need to tip, so:

1) I call the requesters when I'm at the foot of their apartment block. Not bringing it up to them. In the CBD area, easy to say that I can't find parking. If it's a suburb house I'll park and bring it out to them though.

2) I got a trip that lasted 0.5km (about 1/3 mile). Getting paid A$9.20 to walk that for some exercise is cool  No fuel burn except for some of my fats!

3) Eats runs are lovely when we need to use the toilet. Park, pop into restaurant, use the toilet, get the order, off we go.

4) Waiting > 10 min for delivery gets A$10 compensation. I got a 10 min ETA ping, got to restaurant and still had to wait for the restaurant to finish packing the order. Guess what, wrote in to complain about the "wait time at the restaurant" of course! Essentially getting compensated for driving the 10 min to the restaurant! In comparison, a no-show cancel is A$10 (before Uber's cut).

5) Food isn't a cheapskate and won't rate you down for not providing water or mints. There is zero chance of running into a food dbag. People, on the other hand, are a different story... The only bad thing about food is that it smells too damn good.

6) UberX is still illegal in Melbourne. Doing Eats deliveries would be less likely to cop operational fines (except for speeding, beating red lights or parking infringements). Cos all the cops can see is that we're carrying bags labelled "Uber Eats", and even then we might have just reused the bags for other purposes.

7) Eats is only available for inner city suburbs so we have a much smaller area of operation than X.

Eats Melbourne is actually that lovely that I go on my Eats only profile and not accept any X trips. I'd only accept surging X trips or destination filtered non-surges from home to position myself in an Eats area (where I live is currently not served by Eats at the moment).


----------



## sporadic

Also, 8) Nobody gives a damn what car you drive with Eats. If I have a brand new 0 mileage Lexus and a beat up 200k mileage Toyota, I'd register the Lexus for pax and Eats services, but go online on the Eats only profile with the Toyota. Track the mileage and claim the "depreciation deductions" on the Lexus come tax time, assuming that I've put on enough personal mileage on the Lexus with a nice long road trip!


----------



## sporadic

The customer wouldn't give a damn what car you're using, that's what I mean. Because they're not getting in there.

Would you be frazzled about me delivering food to you in a beat up Toyota? You'd just be annoyed if the food wasn't hot or if the delivery was taking longer than usual.

I went with my friend on an Eats trip once, because he started on doing them earlier than me. Restaurant staff didn't even bother that it wasn't him coming to pick it up, they just cared that I had the correct order number.

Same thing when getting to requester's house. I just waltz up, knock on the door, hand it over... That's why I said "nobody" gives a damn.

Because I obviously didn't factor in you. 



ChortlingCrison said:


> What if I care about it. That totally negates your "nobody gives a damn" theory.


----------



## nickd8775

A no show for Eats should mean that you get to eat the food or give it to a homeless guy.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

painfreepc said:


> let me get this straight:
> 
> I get ping,
> I drive to restaurant,
> I park my car and sometimes that's a job in and of itself,
> I go inside restaurant
> Several people ignore me.
> I talk to two people who know nothing about this.
> Finally, someone who knows something asks me what I want, so I introduce myself and give the order number,
> A look inside the bag and verify but all the item ordered or actually in the bag(s),
> I walk back to my car and notice a parking summons on it for an expired meter.
> now I drive to the customer with their order as if it was a normal trip,
> When I arrive I sit >and wait for customer to come get food assuming they're not already standing curbside - one of my deliveries I have waited more than five minutes for customer to show up,< Here at least, Uber expects you to take the order inside, upstairs or whatever. Thus, substitute:
> I park again, go upstairs, call three times, get an answering machine. As I am about to leave, the user calls me back and tells me that he will "be right out". Fifteen minutes later, he comes out, I hand him the bag and he complains that the dinner is cold. I just leave.
> I get back to my car and find another parking summons for another expired meter.
> 
> I do all this and I get no tip..


(corrections are in red, just like when you were in school)

I had to make several corrections to your narrative.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

sporadic said:


> Also, 8) Nobody gives a damn what car you drive with Eats. If I have a brand new 0 mileage Lexus and a beat up 200k mileage Toyota, I'd register the Lexus for pax and Eats services, but go online on the Eats only profile with the Toyota. Track the mileage and claim the "depreciation deductions" on the Lexus come tax time, assuming that I've put on enough personal mileage on the Lexus with a nice long road trip!


Why put the mileage deduction on a different car? It's 54 cents a mile regardless. You can have as many cars that you're deducting mileage on as you want.


----------



## sporadic

Extra credits can be deducted off the income tax bill when factoring in the depreciation of brand new cars in Australia. Beyond the cost per mile driven. Perhaps it's not the same as in the US.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why put the mileage deduction on a different car? It's 54 cents a mile regardless. You can have as many cars that you're deducting mileage on as you want.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

sporadic said:


> Extra credits can be deducted off the income tax bill when factoring in the depreciation of brand new cars in Australia. Beyond the cost per mile driven. Perhaps it's not the same as in the US.


 Did not realize. Here it wouldn't matter. No matter what car or age of car the mileage deduction is the same, and it covers all vehicle expenses. OR you can go with actual expenses, but that's rarely better unless you have very low mileage.


----------



## nickd8775

Uber Eats should not count for driver ratings. Instead, the restaurant should get a rating.


----------



## Onthelake56

Have no desire to get in and out of my car for min fare and "no tip required". If you guys are that hard up, deliver pizza for min wage plus tips! I did deliver pizza for awhile. If food was $18, then I might get $2 tip. Not a great tip, but at least min wage which sucks also. I hated delivering food then and refuse to do it through uber. Let the ones whos cars are not eligable for pax delivery handle food if they want.


----------



## albertphx

When you Google "do I tip ubereats"
This is what comes up in bold letters on google.

"No, *you do* not have to *tip* your delivery driver. *Uber* recommendsthat*you do* not *tip*. But - if *you* are particularly happy with your delivery driver - simply give them a five-star rating on *Uber's* mobile App."

From this piece of sh** affiliate and his website Idrivewithuber.com 
Travis groupie maybe?


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

You have to understand, Uber doesn't want to add tipping in the cost of the fare/delivery. They want to say that there cost are the lowest. People if the world starts to think that they have to tip, they add that into the cost. Example: I want to use Uber to go somewhere, down the street about 2 miles away, it's going to cost me $7 bucks ok now I have to include a tip in there $2 bucks or so. Uber sees it as the total fare is now $9.


----------



## karretnen

painfreepc said:


> When I arrive I sit and wait for customer to come get food assuming they're not already standing curbside - one of my deliveries I have waited more than five minutes for customer to show up,


Actually, Ubereats is considered "door-to-door service" and you are expected to take the order to the customer's door. They don't come to you. (even worse!)

I signed up to try Ubereats after they marketed it as an option to deliver when you aren't getting trip requests. They converted me to an Ubereats _only_ account the first weekend they debuted in North Dallas area. I didn't even have their $*#&# delivery bag (which they say you are required to use) to put the food in before they converted me!

Took them 3 days to convert me back to UberX and I missed out on picking up Friday/Saturday night fares that weekend.


----------



## UberAnt39

I did EATS for the first few weeks, esp while they were paying an extra $8/trip, but I stopped doing it and was much happier for it.
a) It's demeaning. You park, usually somewhere risky, deal with security in their building & maybe even get escorted to the apt, when they finally deign to come to the door (if they happen to have put the correct apt # in the app) they snootily take the food, never tip and vanish back into their $5k/mth apt.
b) PX has no skin in the game. If they order from somewhere that takes 30 mins sitting in traffic to get to (in SF, the flower stand at 1 Bush) or live somewhere impossible to get to 1/2 the day (anywhere nr the bay bridge), as a px they'd usually get out early etc, but with EATS they don't care cos they're not suffering, and Uber pay an insulting $9/hr for traffic time. And they'll lo rate you for being slow. 
Believe me, if you do EATS, quit, you will be happier.


----------



## sporadic

I've never gone up to an apartment. I always make them come down. Either 1) no parking 2) I've got a stacked ping and I don't want the next order to get cold 3) I'm not getting paid for this.

Waste of time going up high-rise apartments. And they don't tip. The only 2 times I've had tips on Eats were from requesters (one in a house and one in a low-rise apartment building) who were curbside waiting for me (and one of those happened during last night's dinner run!)



UberAnt39 said:


> I did EATS for the first few weeks, esp while they were paying an extra $8/trip, but I stopped doing it and was much happier for it.
> a) It's demeaning. You park, usually somewhere risky, deal with security in their building & maybe even get escorted to the apt, when they finally deign to come to the door (if they happen to have put the correct apt # in the app) they snootily take the food, never tip and vanish back into their $5k/mth apt.
> b) PX has no skin in the game. If they order from somewhere that takes 30 mins sitting in traffic to get to (in SF, the flower stand at 1 Bush) or live somewhere impossible to get to 1/2 the day (anywhere nr the bay bridge), as a px they'd usually get out early etc, but with EATS they don't care cos they're not suffering, and Uber pay an insulting $9/hr for traffic time. And they'll lo rate you for being slow.
> Believe me, if you do EATS, quit, you will be happier.


----------



## UberAnt39

What do you do about the ones who won't answer their phone because they know its the Uber Driver and they know why you're calling? (ie to get them to come down when Uber already told them it's door to door, and Uber never fib)


----------



## sporadic

Not sure about you guys in SF, but here in Australia we have a dedicated Uber Eats phone number. If I can't get to a requester, I call the Eats hotline and tell them I'm at the dropoff point, no requester in sight, requester uncontactable. They will put me on hold and try calling the requester. If requester is verified as uncontactable by the hotline, end trip and free dinner for myself. Too bad for their lazy butts, they've got to go through the entire process of paying, ordering and waiting. And they'll be smart to wait downstairs.

So in my ~200 Eats trips I have never had to go upstairs. The worst case scenario for me is having to go to the main door of the apartment complex and call them through the intercom. They come down after that.



UberAnt39 said:


> What do you do about the ones who won't answer their phone because they know its the Uber Driver and they know why you're calling? (ie to get them to come down when Uber already told them it's door to door, and Uber never fib)


----------



## Ringo

Un****ing real is this after the judgement where CA and MA drivers can solicit tips? Basically uber is saying **** you to drivers who think a tip should happen we will find some other ignorant idiot that fears for his job and let's pax walk all over him and then say thank you.


----------



## Cowboyup

nickd8775 said:


> A no show for Eats should mean that you get to eat the food or give it to a homeless guy.


Only give to homeless after they picked up the previous UberEat drop off before and put in trash can. Just because they have no home doesn't mean they can leave trash everywhere. Clogs storm drains and Houston drowns.


----------



## wstingtyme

Thanks for the post OP


----------



## Sajwaite

I have a little 2 door Toyota, so I don't do passengers, just Eats. I can do about 100 bucks a day in a 5 hour lunch time shift. The tips thing kinda pisses me off, but some folks in the Scottsdale area will tip cash, they are just too used to it not to. So if you Taxi type guys and gals do not like the Eats, leave to to those of us who don't like people =)


----------



## Cesarin21

I've been doing Ubereats deliveries in Tampa FL for the last 4 days and it sucks, i will start looking for a real job

Today 02/14/17 Ubereats drivers get paid like this:

Pickup fee: $3.50
Dropoff fee $1.30
/mile:$1.30
/minutes: $0.00

Min fare:Total of the pickup fee + Dropoff fee = $4.80
Uber Service fee: 25%

The distance is being calculated based on system's most suggested route.

SO WE DON'T GET PAID PER MINUTE, THE MILES START TO COUNT FROM THE RESTAURANT UNTIL THE CUSTOMER'S ADDRESS ,WE ALMOST NEVER GET TIPS AND ON TOP OF THAT UBER TAKES 25% OF OUR EARNINGS, 1 OUT OF 10 CUSTOMERS WILL GIVE YOU TIP, UBER DOESN'T COUNT THE MILES YOU DRIVE TO GET TO THE RESTAURANT,ON TOP OF ALL THESE WE HAVE TO PAY TAXES.

WE HAVE TO PAY FOR OUR FUEL AND OUR TIRES AND CAR MAINTENANCE.

LET'S MAKE UBER BECOME MORE MILLIONAIRE.

PLEASE IF YOU ARE TRYING TO DO UBEREATS ONLY, PLEASE DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME, GET A REAL JOB, AND NOW THIS MESSAGE IS FOR THE CUSTOMERS, IF YOU ARE GONNA GET UBEREATS DELIVERY PLEASE TIP YOUR UBEREATS DRIVER.

This is the breakdown of one of my trips today:

Trip earnings
Fare $8.90
Uber fee - $2.23
Estimated payout $6.67
Duration 31 minutes
Distance 4.5 miles (these are miles from the restaurant to the customer's address,it DOESN'T count the miles to get to the restaurant)


----------



## raheem236

painfreepc said:


> I am a UberEats client, here is email I received today:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> Take 50% off your first order
> Ready for food delivery as reliable as getting a ride? With the new UberEATS app powered by the Uber you know, you can now tap into LA's best local food scene.
> 
> ✓ Choose from the full menus of your local favorites.
> ✓ Speed you'll love-watch how fast your order arrives!
> ✓ Pay just $4.99 for delivery-there's no need to tip.
> 
> The first 50% is on us (up to $10 off).
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> So to save $10 I need to order $20 in food and then add on the $4.99 delivery fee so my total will be $15 bucks..
> 
> And thank God I have no need to tip the driver that bring the food to me I'll go broke,
> 
> Since I also now occasionally do Uber Eats as a driver, let me get this straight uber:
> 
> I get ping,
> I drive to restaurant,
> I park my car and sometimes that's a job in and of itself,
> I go inside restaurant introduce myself and give the order number,
> A look inside the bag and verify but all the item ordered or actually in the bag(s),
> I walk back to my car now I drive to the customer with their order as if it was a normal trip,
> When I arrive I sit and wait for customer to come get food assuming they're not already standing curbside - one of my deliveries I have waited more than five minutes for customer to show up,
> 
> I do all this and I get no MF tip..
> 
> Question, if I ever actually get a no-show do I get to eat the food


 YES!!!! i had one from jakes...dude never showed up i had wings a burger and a grape soda  and i got paid...took me an ice break tht day......plus the pax will get their refund and the restaurant gets paid too..win win lol except for uber but who cares lol


----------



## Mom2TJ

Yep, I was sucked in to do Delivery in Chicago, most of the time I cancel due to the lack of LEGAL PARKING!, Yep Accept then cancel due to the parking situation, and the refusal to get a $50+ parking ticket.


----------



## steveK2016

The thing about UberEats is I would assume most people would do it around where they live. I doubt many UberEats drivers get pulled to the other side of their major city, i mean, why would they be? 

So you have a higher likelihood of getting the same driver again. A driver that will be alone with your food for extended periods of time... a driver that isn't paid much to do that job. Yea, I'm going to tip my UberEats driver because I want my food hot, quickly and without any extra "special sauces."

Uber drivers, non-Eats, don't get tipped regularly because Pax have a reasonable expectation to never see that particular driver ever again.

I've driven Uber for 8 months now and i've picked up the same person a second time on just 3 occasions. One was a high profile pax so I remembered him, the other I picked up the next day so I remembered her (she tipped) and the 3rd remembered me and my car because it was a relatively memorable experience for the pax.

I mean, maybe I've picked up the same person a second time or more before but just didn't notice. That third person that remembered me was alone that first night but with 3 other friends the second time. This was 3 months removed, but since it wasn't on his account nor even at his original pickup location (his friend's house) I had no idea it was him until he mentioned the story of the night I picked him up the first time.


----------



## painfreepc

steveK2016 said:


> The thing about UberEats is I would assume most people would do it around where they live. I doubt many UberEats drivers get pulled to the other side of their major city, i mean, why would they be?
> 
> So you have a higher likelihood of getting the same driver again. A driver that will be alone with your food for extended periods of time... a driver that isn't paid much to do that job. Yea, I'm going to tip my UberEats driver because I want my food hot, quickly and without any extra "special sauces."
> 
> Uber drivers, non-Eats, don't get tipped regularly because Pax have a reasonable expectation to never see that particular driver ever again.
> 
> I've driven Uber for 8 months now and i've picked up the same person a second time on just 3 occasions. One was a high profile pax so I remembered him, the other I picked up the next day so I remembered her (she tipped) and the 3rd remembered me and my car because it was a relatively memorable experience for the pax.
> 
> I mean, maybe I've picked up the same person a second time or more before but just didn't notice. That third person that remembered me was alone that first night but with 3 other friends the second time. This was 3 months removed, but since it wasn't on his account nor even at his original pickup location (his friend's house) I had no idea it was him until he mentioned the story of the night I picked him up the first time.


As a ubereats driver I have no control if you're food is hot or cold,
I have gotten in my car with the first order and got a ping to go back in the same restaurant to get a second order and wait for it..


----------



## uberJAW817

nickd8775 said:


> A no show for Eats should mean that you get to eat the food or give it to a homeless guy.


I had a no show/had to cancel the other night. I ended up with a nice pizza. But with the "No need to tip" I am permanently opting out. There is no money in delivery and some of the deliveries I have had to do are really jacked up. All respect to delivery drivers.


----------



## Shangsta

Good for you. Eats and Pool are things Uber offers to unsuccessful drivers. If you do it right you shouldn't need either


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Mom2TJ said:


> Yep, I was sucked in to do Delivery in Chicago, most of the time I cancel due to the lack of LEGAL PARKING!, Yep Accept then cancel due to the parking situation, and the refusal to get a $50+ parking ticket.


That's why people request the deliveries in the first place. They could drive down themselves to pick up the chow, but the parking situation on both ends is too iffy.

I bet there aren't many deliveries at all from suburban restaurants with parking lots, to folks who live in homes with private driveways.


----------



## Mom2TJ

I_Like_Spam said:


> That's why people request the deliveries in the first place. They could drive down themselves to pick up the chow, but the parking situation on both ends is too iffy.
> 
> I bet there aren't many deliveries at all from suburban restaurants with parking lots, to folks who live in homes with private driveways.


Heck in Dupage County, plenty of 'busy' parents, who would rather pay uber, than to go pick it up themselves.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Mom2TJ said:


> Heck in Dupage County, plenty of 'busy' parents, who would rather pay uber, than to go pick it up themselves.


Do you think there is as much business in food delivery in suburb areas like Dupage than there is in the big cities?


----------



## Mom2TJ

I_Like_Spam said:


> Do you think there is as much business in food delivery in suburb areas like Dupage than there is in the big cities?


Since you do not live in the Chicago metro area, I don't think you realize that many Burbs, are HOT delivery areas.


----------



## steveK2016

painfreepc said:


> As a ubereats driver I have no control if you're food is hot or cold,
> I have gotten in my car with the first order and got a ping to go back in the same restaurant to get a second order and wait for it..


But you could hold back, wait it out, intentionally take your time to get to me. You could also add special sauce as well.

If you have unsupervised access to something for an extended period of time that I plan to ingest, I'm going to tip you. That's really my main motivator for tipping wait staff.


----------

